# Duration for Proof of Funds & After application need of stay in home country, BirthCe



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Duration for Proof of Funds & After application need of stay in home country, BirthCe*

Hi All,

Guys need your help here.

1) Whats the duration we need to show for Proof of funds to CIC ? It has been 2 months for me keeping the required funds in Saving account and FixedDeposits.

2) Is this duration considered till ITA received or till we apply for PR ?

3) If after completing all steps of application i.e ITA, Application, fees, Medical.. Can I leave for another country ? My company might send me to US for few months. 
Is there any need of me staying in the my home country ?

4) If I recieve ITA and the apply in 60 days, how long does it take for remaining things ?

My current plan is to apply under express entry in couple of days like June end, If I receive ITA by July end then apply for PR with documents by August end and my company may ask me to go to US in January 2015.


5) There is one more question, Me and my spouse both don't have Birth Certificate and also we can't arrange it. Can we provide Passport and School certificate as proof of birth ?


Please comment on this.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Please see my comments inline...



Silvi6 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Guys need your help here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Please see my comments inline...


Thanks 

At what stage CIC takes passport ? As you said I will received it back after the application.

Isn't there any process like Background check which requires me to stay in home country.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

CIC would take your passport once an ITA has been issued and you send your application back to them.

The 60 days that you are given to submit your application after you receive the ITA is meant for you to use to get your documents in order (police checks etc).


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> CIC would take your passport once an ITA has been issued and you send your application back to them.
> 
> The 60 days that you are given to submit your application after you receive the ITA is meant for you to use to get your documents in order (police checks etc).


Thanks..

I just submitted my application with a score of 467. But I didnt receive any link for JobBank. Is there any catch here ?

As you said CIC will take passport after ITA. So when they return it ? Because After ITA nobody has received PR as of now in Express Entry and its going for months. So are they going to keep the passport indefinitely ?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

When we were going through the process (NOT express entry but the old Federal Skilled Worker in 2000-2010), people in my country had their passports back in <10 days. They just take it to put the visa in your passport.
We had it back on the 3rd day as were were allowed to bring it in in person and pick it up in person as my husband could prove that he had to travel to the US for his job 2 days later.


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

EVHB said:


> When we were going through the process (NOT express entry but the old Federal Skilled Worker in 2000-2010), people in my country had their passports back in <10 days. They just take it to put the visa in your passport.
> We had it back on the 3rd day as were were allowed to bring it in in person and pick it up in person as my husband could prove that he had to travel to the US for his job 2 days later.


Thanks..
So that was the case in old system.
According to your experience, now they should ask for passport only when the have to issue VISA, right ? 

As I have seen the cases nobody has got the PR in the Express entry and hence there shouldn't be any case where they have asked for Passport. Isn't it ?


----------



## mattima (May 14, 2013)

Hi,

I have submitted my PR application under express entry a month ago and they only asked us to upload pdf copies of our passports, not to hand out our passports. I would imagine they only ask for the passport when they have approved your application and decided to grant you the permanent residency.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Silvi6 said:


> 1) Whats the duration we need to show for Proof of funds to CIC ? It has been 2 months for me keeping the required funds in Saving account and FixedDeposits.


What does the GoC website say?





> 2) Is this duration considered till ITA received or till we apply for PR ?



Again, what does the website say?





> 4) If I recieve ITA and the apply in 60 days, how long does it take for remaining things ?



What remaining things?




> my company may ask me to go to US in January 2015.



Did you mean 2016?





> 5) There is one more question, Me and my spouse both don't have Birth Certificate and also we can't arrange it. Can we provide Passport and School certificate as proof of birth ?



How is a school certificate proof of birth? And why can neither of you get a birth certificate?


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

colchar said:


> What does the GoC website say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more question from me : Whats the use of ExpatForum ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Silvi6 said:


> One more question from me : Whats the use of ExpatForum ?


From the header of this page:

"_*Canada Expat Forum for Expats Living in Canada* The Canada Expats forum is a great place to meet other Expats now living in Canada. Join our Expat community and discuss all issues including living, working, kids, transportation, socialising, eating and buying houses in Canada._"

It is _not_ meant to be an immigration service, as there are no licensed immigration advisers/agents working here.

If you have specific immigration questions for Canada (or any other country, for that matter), you are best advised to look at the relevant government's website and seek guidance from there, as they (the government) are the ones who have the final say on whether your visa application is approved or rejected. None of us here have any authority and have no influence over how the government operates in regards to immigration/migration and visas.

As the header implies, this is more of a forum for people who are living in Canada to meet and exchange ideas with new-to-Canada people and discuss/compare their experience(s) living in Canada.


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> From the header of this page:
> 
> "_*Canada Expat Forum for Expats Living in Canada* The Canada Expats forum is a great place to meet other Expats now living in Canada. Join our Expat community and discuss all issues including living, working, kids, transportation, socialising, eating and buying houses in Canada._"
> 
> ...


Does this mean people can't share their experiences related to Canada immigration here ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

They can, if they want, but people should keep in mind that this is not meant to be a forum for immigration law or professional immigration advice, and as such people shouldn't take any of the information they find here to be immigration law.

Each person's case is different, so not everything discussed here will necessarily apply to everyone who posts here. 

Immigration law is a fluid thing that is always evolving, so I stand by my recommendation to seek out the relevant government website for up-to-date information... what may be correct today may not be correct next month.

Also, as has been stated before: you cannot expect people on the forum to hold your hand and guide you through each step of the process... _you_ must take responsibility for your getting into a new country and show that you've taken the initiative and done some research on current immigration rules... it's the least that you could do to show that you have some interest in learning about the country that you hope to call "Home" one day.


----------

